# M-Audio mobile-pre questions



## morik (Mar 15, 2011)

So I got the mobile-pre. It has 2 mic inputs, channel 1 and channel 2.

I don't have the right adapters (but could run to radioshack) to use the 1/4" mono output. (I have mono cords, but not adapters to change mono to dual RCA, which my receiver needs.)

I do have stereo -> 2x RCA.

Is using the stereo line out, instead of the 1/4" right channel out, ok?

For calibration, I plugged the stereo out into the stereo mic line in

It took a VERY small amount of gain on the pre's output volume knob to match the -12dbfs during the soundcard calibration... is this normal? Would turning the knob up a good bit more during SPL calibration & normal tests throw off the soundcard calibration? (I can't leave it that low, as otherwise the mic won't really pick anything up)


Would it be better to go get some adapters and just use the mono out plugs?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You should be able to use the stereo out. For a line level signal you will need little or no gain (otherwise you will just clip the input), after the calibration and when you start using the mic adjust the gain to get the required levels.


----------

